# Carolina Cast Pro 12' 3 to 7 OZ



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Cast Pro SeriesTM Factory Built Rod, 12 ft. 3-7 oz. Casting 
excellent condition cross hatch grip added.

$200 firm.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> Cast Pro SeriesTM Factory Built Rod, 12 ft. 3-7 oz. Casting
> excellent condition cross hatch grip added.
> 
> $200 firm.


OK price drop $190. This a really nice casting light rod for 5 -6 oz.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

What is the distance from the butt to the reel seat?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Catch This said:


> What is the distance from the butt to the reel seat?


24 inches to where the reel slides in at the back of reel seat. Or 25.5 inches to the middle of reel seat..


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Thnx for the measurement, but it is too short for me. I need 30-31.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Catch This said:


> Thnx for the measurement, but it is too short for me. I need 30-31.


no problem others probably will wonder the same thing


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

Can you post a pic of the grip?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Ncst8man1999 said:


> Can you post a pic of the grip?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surffshr said:


> 24 inches to where the reel slides in at the back of reel seat. Or 25.5 inches to the middle of reel seat..


Is this stock or custom????


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Is this stock or custom????



it's a stock rod. I didn't like the cane butt cap and grip so I had a builder put Polyolefin Heat Shrink ( regular rod grip stuff) and a different butt cap on it. I like the looks and feel of the CCP rods a lot better this way.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll take it. Cash. Where'd you like to meet up? I'm in the east end, meet in the middle somewhere? Would like to get this today if possible, there's fish swimming somewhere that need a bait in front of them.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I'll take it. Cash. Where'd you like to meet up? I'm in the east end, meet in the middle somewhere? Would like to get this today if possible, there's fish swimming somewhere that need a bait in front of them.


sent a message of my cell number to you. I have a couple o hours to meet you today


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Just called you.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> just called you.




rod sold


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you Sir. Have a good excuse to go fishing now.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Thank you Sir. Have a good excuse to go fishing now.


good luck hope you have fun using the rod.


----------

